
Ask HN: How do you organize your content consumption? - jrvarela56
Assuming you have many sources, and that the rate at which you find content is greater than what you can consume daily, how do you go about prioritizing and processing the content you find online?<p>I&#x27;ve never been able to stick to a structure: browser bookmarks, Google bookmarks, Evernote, articles saved to Pocket, Youtube Watch Later, newsletters, random articles sent over by friends, saved items on Facebook, random .txts with &#x27;links to read&#x27;, links in todo lists...
======
dotmanish
When you say "the rate at which you find content is greater than what you can
consume daily", can you provide more details? Are you, for example, trying to
read all headlines of NYTimes + HN + Reddit Front page daily? What type of
content are you trying to filter out / prioritize from?

~~~
jrvarela56
Everyday I get at least 2 newsletters with content worth scanning (the
article, not just titles) and find 5-10 articles worth reading.

I guess its part of the problem that I don't have a specific goal or type of
content I want to prioritize.

------
Kevin_S
I've got 3 main things:

Feedly as my RSS feed, works well and I am able to browse through it at work.

A "Daily" folder on my computer at home which opens the websites I like to
check and read daily.

I'm subbed to... 8 or so subreddits I read daily.

